# R4DS UBER AWESOME FIRMWAER 1337 OMG



## Ferrariman (Sep 7, 2008)

HI GUYS!!! I MADE A NEW R4DS [email protected]@@[email protected]!~! ITS 1337CAKES OF EPICNESSNESS. THE FIRMWARE IS CURRENTLY IN V.999 SO IT HAS BUGFIXES FOR UPCOMING GAMES LIEK CHRONO TRIGGER DS, DRAGON QUEST 6 AND FINAL FANTASY 5!!!!!!! IT IS UBER AWESOM GGUY!S!!!!!

http://rapidshare.com/files/143213943/English.zip.html

IF YOU DONT LIEK IT JUST WAIT FOR THOSE NEW GAMES TO CUM OUT, THEY WILL WORK FINE!!! PROMISE!!!






























































try my product.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

I dl nao!!!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

whoa!!!!!
it's like the previous one butt better!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 7, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I dl nao!!!!


COOL! I TESTED IT, AND IT BEATS THE SHIZZLE OUT OF BEVES FIREWARE IN GUITAR HERO *AND* DDR


----------



## Noitora (Sep 7, 2008)

are you sure it gonna work for games cumming?
Also can I has version 1337?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

There's no commercial photo in Original Post....I don't believe you until I see some photo proving it!!

Also, it has to have  Sakura as media player, and be complete future proof....and must not brick my R4 that I don't own.....can it do that?

Answer me, and I'll download it....

(although, I doubt it's better than beves!!)


----------



## seedvt (Sep 7, 2008)

zomg thx dis is 10000x betr tan ysmenu witch is ipmosible to use!!!?!!!?!?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























































I lol'd.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 7, 2008)

OH man time to toss out Beve's uber leet firmwares and replace it with yours. So what, it took you 20 seconds to make these??


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 7, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! THIS FIRMWARE HAS EVERYTHING I WANTED ON THE R4.

RTS, RTG, SLOW-MO, AWESOME AND FAST TOUCHSCREEN GUI, DOUBLES THE ORIGINAL BATTERY, AND EVEN LETS ME 



Spoiler



DIVIDE BY ZERO


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 7, 2008)

MY DSTT BECAME AN R4 WHEN I USED THIS THEN MY DS BECAME A DEATH STAR AFTER INSERTING IT, TYVM.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2008)

Taht iz nuffink.  My uber l337 h4x0r1ng sk1lls l3t m3 run teh GBA r0mz on teh slot-1 c4rdzz.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2008)

O MAH BAJESAS THAS IZ TAR BESTARS FARMWIRE ON TEH R4Z IT CHNAGE MY 1337 R4 INTO R99999 IT HAZ RTS, MS, CHEATS, and CHEZZBERGER> OH MAH BEGIES! RAN TAZ FAWKIN9 B17CH!!!!111111


----------



## Gman 101 (Sep 7, 2008)

OMGWTFBBQHAX0RZLOLROFLMAOPIMP!!!!!!!!!!111111ONEONEONETWELVE

I G0T TEH F1RMWAER TO W0RK S00000000OOOOO SXY!!!! DIZ SH1Z IS B3TTA DAN DA CYCL0DSH1T FO' SHIZZLE MA GBATEMPLEZZZ!!~~~


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 7, 2008)

So, This a joke??


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> So, This a joke??



No its 100% serial man!!!!

Use it on your R4 to unlock the secret dancing LED's!!!!


----------



## moozxy (Sep 7, 2008)

FIRM WHERE?

*Posts merged*

FIRM HERE?

*Posts merged*

UNDER THERE!

*Posts merged*

UNDER WHERE?

*Posts merged*

UNDERWEAR LOL



*Posts merged*


----------



## Son of Science (Sep 7, 2008)

ZOMGWTFBBQZ!!!!

W43N M3 U53D D15 M3 83CAAM3 734 DUCK34 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  AHM SUING


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Sep 7, 2008)

WTF MY DS XPLODD
HOW 2FIX IT I HAV NO WRRNTY


----------



## chessmaster91 (Sep 7, 2008)

The firmware is fake and can brick your ds
Pls a Admin have to close this


----------



## Whorl (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, now you know why it's in this section.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

no it was made to prove beve wrong.


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> no it was made to probe beve.



Kinky.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

oops i meant prove.


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 7, 2008)

lol uber own


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

There are really people that thought this is fake?!

OMG, common  people, just download and discover DANCING LEDs!! How can it be fake!!

I'm enjoying it right now.........It even has a secret TV option, you can watch all new movies from cinema, and even those who are yet to be released.........
I really can't understand where this amazing developers skill came from.....but Ferrariman......THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Son of Science (Sep 7, 2008)

Holy Guacamole Batman!!

If you try to drop your DS with R4 and dis 1337 firmwher3  into a raging fire IT COMES BACK TO YOU


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> There are really people that thought this is fake?!
> 
> OMG, common  people, just download and discover DANCING LEDs!! How can it be fake!!
> 
> ...



WHAT? You mean I can watch "The Magical Radioactive Adventures of Toni Plutonij" on my R4 for FREE?

That's AWESOME! I'm going to download this right now!


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Sep 7, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> HI GUYS!!! I MADE A NEW R4DS [email protected]@@[email protected]!~! ITS 1337CAKES OF EPICNESSNESS. THE FIRMWARE IS CURRENTLY IN V.999 SO IT HAS BUGFIXES FOR UPCOMING GAMES LIEK CHRONO TRIGGER DS, DRAGON QUEST 6 AND FINAL FANTASY 5!!!!!!! IT IS UBER AWESOM GGUY!S!!!!!
> IF YOU DONT LIEK IT JUST WAIT FOR THOSE NEW GAMES TO CUM OUT, THEY WILL WORK FINE!!! PROMISE!!!


Where caz i getz da skins for this shit? Like ur g8! And and can i getz ysmenu to dual boot or wot? Awh, hang on...scrub that question, I'll just create another thread to ask it.
Hmmm, hope i don't stay up all night tryin' to getz it to work.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 7, 2008)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMA GONNA ADD SAKURA! YOU CAN DUAL-BOOT!!!!!!!!! ITZ GONNA BE AmAZINGNESS


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, you didn't get it at all!!!! It even pays YOU to watch it.......(and that's one amazing movie by the way...have you seen the main actor, he's so sexy ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

And one more thing, if you load your R4 with it, and throw R4 in the sea, the whole new continent will grow, with the most advanced technologies, and biggest fruit you have ever seen.....
And there will be Spore creatures, and Pinatas running around............and naked women, and naked man....


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 7, 2008)

Any op can really say what this really does?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Man,  it's testing area....what do you think it does!!


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Man,  it's testing area....what do you think it does!!



Rickrolls me everytime I turn on my DS?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot the DSX trees and firmware flowers!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 7, 2008)

Nothing but the pack seems real.
That's why i wondered.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> You forgot the DSX trees and firmware flowers!


Yeah, I'm sorry for that...

There are DS-X trees, radioactive flowers (if you don't believe it, check my avatar)..and many many more features, you'll have to check on your own..


----------



## Rym (Sep 7, 2008)

any screenshot?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2008)

skarthebloodchild said:
			
		

> Nothing but the pack seems real.
> That's why i wondered.



The packs probably a real 1.18 firmware hex edited for maximum funniness by ferrarriman.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

WHOA!!! IT PLAYS PS3, WII, AND PC GAMES at full speed!!!!!

you can't do GBA or 360 because they are too powerfulz

*Posts merged*

WOW

*Posts merged*

NEAT

*Posts merged*

buttsecks!


----------



## xJonny (Sep 7, 2008)

NO DUDE IT DOES 360 BUT NOT GBA UNFORTUNATeLY CAUSE ITS NOT POWREFL ENOGTH


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

GosH DarnIT, I ForGOt To TRy I Guess... IT Also EMULaTes the IPHone 3g AT native rasolutION and SPEed!

I FOUnd THat FIREFOX is bult in and faster than my computer's internet browser!!!!!!!!!! ELITE SEX!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




how do i put custom skins on there?plz help me thx


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

first: download a movie with Kevin Kostner
second: take fram 3342 and crop it to 256x192 and rename R4_sexayyyyyyy.god
third: drag to root of card and run R4, then it gives you option to change wallpapers!

took me forever to figure out!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> first: download a movie with Kevin Kostner
> second: take fram 3342 and crop it to 256x192 and rename R4_sexayyyyyyy.god
> third: drag to root of card and run R4, then it gives you option to change wallpapers!
> 
> took me forever to figure out!!



d00d u r teh h4x0rz g0d!!!1!!1!1!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

u r the man!!! u made my week!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanx now i can put my super uber sexy pictures of bonemonkey as a skin


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

ya


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

anyone tried emulating the ps3 game "god of halo 1334"? for some reason it freezes at the intro scene, i tried the leg9 fix but it didnt work!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope this get fixed soon!!

p.s
i tried the "vista ultimate gay edition" rom and it workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssss!!!!


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> anyone tried emulating the ps3 game "god of halo 1334"? for some reason it freezes at the intro scene, i tried the leg9 fix but it didnt work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The leg9 fix breaks more things than it fixes. Just wait until Ferrariman updates the compatability.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

XP and Leopard lag but Vista runs uber fast!

Halo 4 beta 9 works good 2


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

o yeah, Half Life 3.14 runs crystal clear!

*Posts merged*

o yeah, Half Life 3.14 runs crystal clear!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Halo 4 beta 9 works good 2



where did u get it?!?!?!?!can u tell me please!!
gears of wars is awesome and no lagging. it works fluently with the stylus but the major disappointment is the ds screen size is too small


----------



## Dominator (Sep 7, 2008)

i just found world of starcraft beta 0.7559,2 by blizzard nucked by reloaded for gbatemp 

anyone interested ?


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

thats the lamest game i ever played


----------



## da_head (Sep 7, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> i just found world of starcraft beta 0.7559,2 by blizzard nucked by reloaded for gbatemp
> 
> anyone interested ?



YES I WANTS DA 1337 SC BETA PWEEZ.

i'm confused, this is an actual kernel. did u just hex edit or something? o.O


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's an actual kernel that uses YSMenu to fix game compatability.

It also has some other nice features.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

umm this is an actually kernel!! he built it up from scratch!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

ZOMG Crysis, DX10, Ultra High settings 100fps!!!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

wtf! i get 831fps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm playing six bluray movies at once in vista with WMP!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## megawalk (Sep 7, 2008)

does this small re adjust
allow me to play final fantasy iv without any haywire problems ?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

you can play Vista w/o problems!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

ZOMG with the new blue tooth and wii mote support I have a totally new level of accuracy on gears of war running on my xbox 360 emulator, running through my windows Vista emulator running on the preinstalled MAC OS X!!!! :gaspsforair:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Running at 672fps with farcry 2 on the second screen!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

just talked to ferrariman over msn
he told me that the maximum fps is 3000 and this will go up to 5000 in the up coming release


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Is that in 1080p or 1420p?

Cos the 720p native is fail!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> ZOMG with the new blue tooth and wii mote support I have a totally new level of accuracy on gears of war running on my xbox 360 emulator, running through my windows Vista emulator running on the preinstalled MAC OS X!!!! :gaspsforair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats nothing!
I made it throw an original gameboy brick.
THE GAMEBOY SMASHED!
AND IT WENT  THROUGH THE WALL!
Then it started playing tetris...
And then I realised it was the DS, cause the brick is indestructable...
Then I realised it's supposed to run on R4 clones...

And it comes with a preinstalled OSX-WXP dualboot.


----------



## Trolly (Sep 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Rickrolls me everytime I turn on my DS?


That's an awesome idea! Now if only someone had the skills to make it.

Oh wait, I do, here's the link to Rickrolling firmware:
http://rapidshare.com/files/143213943/magi...lr4firmware.rar

I just started playing on the FFVII remake with the PS4 emulator. Oh, I didn't tell you did I? We infiltrated Sony's secret underwater research lab, took the plans for the PS4, built it, opened it up and poked around in it, built an emulator on the PC, then ported it to DS. You need to replace your top screen with a 100" Ultimate-HD Ready (3960p) BS screen for it to work at the full resolution though.
Problem being it gets a bit difficult to carry around. Which is why I made some new firmware which includes a shrink ray  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew where that link would take me, but I clicked it anyway.

I might rip the flv from Youtube then convert it over to dpg though.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm running google Earth Live feed! epic! watching my neighbor change!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey guys, my CycloDS was great at the time I got it, but lately, I feel like it's outdated, and I know it's been asked many times, but  what is the best  cart for NDS....I want to be able to run Ferrarimans firmware.....and I'd like to play GBA games from slot 1..

Thanks and please, don't flame me, I'm new..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

gosh
i tried to install bittorrent on it and is fucking great
my download speed is 7568 terabyte per second and upload is 80 nanobytes per second


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats nothing I used the raw power to simulate a female "Weird Science" style, the sex is fantastic, almost twice as satisfying as masturbation!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hey guys, my CycloDS was great at the time I got it, but lately, I feel like it's outdated, and I know it's been asked many times, but  what is the best  cart for NDS....I want to be able to run Ferrarimans firmware.....and I'd like to play GBA games from slot 1..
> 
> Thanks and please, don't flame me, I'm new..


Pls guys....I  really  want answer, anybody?


----------



## da_head (Sep 7, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> just talked to ferrariman over msn
> he told me that the maximum fps is 3000 and this will go up to 5000 in the up coming release



ask him when its it gonna be....OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sry. couldn't resist rofl


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

my DL speed via Netscape 1 is 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999 zetabytes! too zeta slow!

I think I'll sell my computer and use this instead...

PS: new brightness settings! BLIND and SUICIDE


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cmmon, pleas...anybody...I heard you guys are good with it..here at gbatemp...

BTW, why is GBA temp? What's the name.....what can I do here?


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hey guys, my CycloDS was great at the time I got it, but lately, I feel like it's outdated, and I know it's been asked many times, but  what is the best  cart for NDS....I want to be able to run Ferrarimans firmware.....and I'd like to play GBA games from slot 1..
> 
> Thanks and please, don't flame me, I'm new..



omg...omg...omfg...
the best flashcard is the 1 and only r33ds.
deal-xtreme has them on sale for 954.99$


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx, and where can I find this cart, I want it cheap, but fast with free shipping.....and please, if it's good....
and it runs this firmware!

And do you know some  reliable site?
Do you need microSD for this firmware?


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> my DL speed via Netscape 1 is 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999 zetabytes! too zeta slow!
> 
> I think I'll sell my computer and use this instead...
> 
> PS: new brightness settings! BLIND and SUICIDE


*BLIND and SUICIDE*

XD
aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats a funny one


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the cheapest i could find!! and is a unreliable reliable site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no u dont need a microsd, u could use a piece of paper.
just cut the paper in half and force it gently put  inside


----------



## Dominator (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm trig to make my R4 support ps3 iso natively

Beta stage 0.999998 (link comming soon)
- iso boot
- sony advert
- full sound (3 d hd dolby thx suround by the ds speaker) 
- put 80 go inthe r4
- xmb in game with ds menu
- game speed 99.999999542 per cent

Next: final vertion (link coming soon )
- speed to 101 per cent

i wil release the final vertion before the beta vertion (yes!! )

1337


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 7, 2008)

dude it already support
just convert the .iso to .rom


----------



## Dominator (Sep 7, 2008)

orly ?

thanks it is works!!!!!!!!!

juste rename gtaiv.iso to gtaiv.nds and r4 launch it


----------



## Killerbon (Sep 7, 2008)

YAY IM DANCING IN MY UNDERWEAR BECUZ IMZ BLA SuPER L33T HAX0R W00t Bl4bl4bl4bl4


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 7, 2008)

um...lol?


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 7, 2008)

WHens the next update???Cant wait for it XD


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 7, 2008)

OK GUYZ, I UPDATED TEH 1337 DOWNLOAD LINK, AND NOW I HAVE GBA SUPPORT, AND SDHC. ALSO, I MADE THE RFOUR AN EMOTION ENGINE SO YOU CAN PLAY 1337 PS2 GAYMES LIEK COD1!!!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 7, 2008)

You should password the rar files, beve might steal it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and edit some text


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 7, 2008)

ANYONE THINK TEH FW NEED MOAR MAYO??!?


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> ANYONE THINK TEH FW NEED MOAR MAYO??!?



needs moar cowbell

Also needs built in 4chon.

And pink butterflys. Lot's of pink butterflys.


----------



## Moonfail (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't tell if this is real or fake...


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 7, 2008)

Moonfail said:
			
		

> I can't tell if this is real or fake...



IT IS REAL. YOU can tell BecauSE it PLays 360andPS3 GAmes At ThE same time.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2008)

You forgot to say that it also turns the R4 into a motion sensing cart that you can use on the Wii and have motion sensor AND touchscreen controls on Twilight Princess.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

you can rip Wii games and PS3 Games and 360 Games and use PS3 store and XBL marketplace and full XBL support for Halo 4 beta 9!

I'll release update too! I was working with google and we built some cool stuff!
replaced the default built in firefox with chrome, added quad boot of Vista, XP, Leopard, and pokemon yellow. removed the normal screens and told it to morph your DS into 9000 inch TV so you can emulate everything at once and more!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 7, 2008)

GUYS i made a new homebrew. Its called GAYdarDS, this thread is now protected when beve tries to steal this AWESOME FIRMWARE.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

also auto downloads magazines like EGM and GI and Better Homes and Gardens more!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

did beve help you make this with his uber hacking 1337 skills?


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 7, 2008)

ehh is this spam about the frimware cuz i cant tell one guys talking ABOUT his computer or sumthing and sumthing about wii and 360


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 7, 2008)

4zndude345 said:
			
		

> ehh is this spam about the frimware cuz i cant tell one guys talking ABOUT his computer or sumthing and sumthing about wii and 360



NOO WAY. ITS 100% REal.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Sep 7, 2008)

tested and working!


----------



## megawalk (Sep 7, 2008)

can i play Final Fantasy IV DS without the crappy 1337 l3v3lling hanging bug pl0x ?!
0mgz0rz
atleast i can play spectrobes fine now.
but i muuuuusstttttt ard play Final Fantasy IV DS without crappy glitches
or else someone's gonna get jingle bombed


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

finkle matter


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 7, 2008)

I JUST ADDED TEH 1337 SUPPORT FOR FINAL FANTASY 14 RC2!!!!!!!!! AND DIABLO 3 BETA 8!

EDIT: JUST ADDED SUPPORT FOR CRYSIS 3: FLAMES OF DEATH (TO YOUR PC), I JUST NEDDED TO UPSCALE THE TEXTURES, SO IT WONT LOOK BLURRY.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 7, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> 4zndude345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you didnt answer my question i said are you talking about the frimware or something esle


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

4zndude345 said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just stop while you're ahead.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 8, 2008)

When you put this firmware onto your MicroSD card, it instantly transforms into Gurren Lagann, then combines with the R4DS to become the Arc Gurren Laggann, and then that combines with the DS the Chouginga Gurren Lagann. Then, when you play a game using the Chouginga Gurren Lagann, IT BECOMES TENGEN TOPPA GURREN LAGANN, WHICH HAS THE ABILITY TO DRILL THROUGH THE HEAVENS.


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

I hear this can play PS3 and Wii games, is this correct?


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster. I would love to thank the person that made this UBER l33t hxxor firmaer possible. I tried this and it plays anything.


----------



## alex (Sep 8, 2008)

Can I turnz my Delta Games 'n' Music inta an ARGHFOUR with thiz shiz?


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 8, 2008)

WHOA!!!
I just downloaded Reality EMU 1.69
It basically just emulates Reality.
It was originally a simple modification of the Matrix beta 7 (used in the movie "the matrix") 
but they have had a complete overhaul since then and now is mostly completely new code.
this new version has all these great new features.
+Finaly fixed the sound bug
+Better sunset
+Fixed the bug where you could sometimes taste Urine when swimming with beans in your back pocket.
+Dogs no longer walk through walls.
+The sensation of Farting has been improved by 62.8%
+Now you can choose to not have gay sex in most situations. 

(www.Realityemu.com)
Its been in development for 75 years but they haven't been able to test it yet because it keeps crashing all their mainframe computers.* But it works on my ds with this firmware through the windows 3.1 Emulator!!!!!*


I spoke to this man on some forums who said If I connect a modified cable from the ds up and into my anus I can interface  with it much more realistically and by pass the screen!!!!!
ALSO I have this friend who hacked into there system by stealing the password from a guy who works there buy sleeping with his girlfriend and going though her stuff while she was asleep!!!!!

Now I am using the leaked version Reality EMU beta 10 it has THIS AMAZING NEW FEATURE THAT ACTUALLY EFFECTS REAL WORLD EVENTS!!!!

SO now with the anus interface to my ds and the new leaked version I am now emulating Reality BUT ALSO EFFECTING IT!!! EVEN AS I TYPE TO YOU THIS MOMENT I AM DOING IT FROM WITH IN REALITY EMU!!! THIS IS AMAZING!!! the only problem is that every now and then my anus itches and the internet seems to go a little faster that in reality ...which actually is a good thing!!!

I have sent them an email to tell them that it works on this firmware on the ds through windows 3.1 and they are totally amazed!!!

wow you have to try this

Edit: for those interested here are a few screenies :


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 8, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster. I would love to thank the person that made this UBER l33t hxxor firmaer possible. I tried this and it plays anything.



This post wins out of the whole thread!


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Sep 8, 2008)

LET M3 G3T 1N TH15 SHIZZLE! What! you can divide by zero! I thought only Chuck Norris could do that! lol, omg, rofl, 8====D


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 8, 2008)

8====D


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 8, 2008)

wait a sec all I see is porn ?


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 8, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Curley5959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG IM BLINDED


----------



## Searinox (Sep 8, 2008)

HOLY SHIT THIS THING IS SO GOOD THAT IT TURNED MY SUPERCARD INTO AN R4, AND THEN THE R4 INTO A CYCLODS THX!!!!!!!1111


----------



## papyrus (Sep 8, 2008)

One word UBER!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 8, 2008)

where it normally says your version number in the main screen it now says: hrth


is that good?


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 8, 2008)

thats mean it loves u (love meter)
to keep its love level high u need to cuddle it and kiss and have sex with it everynight


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 8, 2008)

gosh i cant emulate windows bob on it?!?!?!?!
any help? pls
me noob.
sorry for my gud english
-----:translated with google transgender:---


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 8, 2008)

WILL THE NEW UPDATE BE AVEL TO TIME TRAVEL PLEASE AM A NOOB


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 8, 2008)

YES IT WILL HERE YOU GO I WILL TEST IT....

















































MADDEN NFL 2010 WILL COME OUT IN SUMMER 2009. MARK MY WORDS.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 9, 2008)

[hot news from the future]
fifa 2050 will have rooney junior and ronaldinho jr as the front cover on green-ray disk(these have 999 uberzillionbytes of space)
hope this game will be compatible with r4ds uber


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Will the new firmware be able to translate all the japanese games so that i can play pokemon platinum.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 13, 2008)

yes it can but u need to enable the translation option in the settings.

p.s
i've already catch all the 4204 pokemans
gotta catch'em all


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Sep 13, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> p.s
> i've already *catch* all the 4204 pokemans
> gotta catch'em all


i lol'd


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 13, 2008)

lol 
mistakes happen


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> p.s
> i've already caught all the 4204 pokemans
> gotta catch'em all


fix'd


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 14, 2008)

can u play wii games?


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 14, 2008)

4zndude345 said:
			
		

> can u play wii games?


YOU NEED THE BLURAY UPDATE FIRST, THEN IT UPSCALES THE TEXTURES AND REZ TO 2160p!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah, please read old posts instead of asking dum questions


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 14, 2008)

I JUST GOT SCREENSHOTS OF WAT CRYSIS LOOKS LIKE 



Spoiler











THAT PIC ABOVE IS RUNNIG AT 268 FPS, I WILL GET AN UPDATE TO ELIMINATE THAT AT GET BETTER FRAMERATE.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 14, 2008)

PLZ NAO


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 14, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> PLZ NAO


WAIT, I NEED TO ADD FSAA 8x FIRST!!!!! K?????


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 14, 2008)

wtf!!!! I haxed it and added FSAAXXXXXXXXX x256A a while ago!


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 14, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> wtf!!!! I haxed it and added FSAAXXXXXXXXX x256A a while ago!


NO WAI DUDE!!!! I JUST GOT FSAA FX 7800001342XXXXxxxx IN DX 11 RUNNING CRYSIS 4 : RESSURECTION

EDIT: ADDED WINDOW 9 EMU OPTION.


----------



## mcjones92 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow this isn't even funny. Just stop.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 14, 2008)

mcjones92 said:
			
		

> Wow this isn't even funny. Just stop.


WHA JEW SAY?






















































































(If I was trying to be funny..............)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 14, 2008)

jue gay. ur jellus uv hour l33t skilz!


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Sep 14, 2008)

53Ri0U5LY, I upDAt3D t0 tHis phIrmWAr3 anD aLL I n0tIc3 is tHAt n0w Wh3n i ruN 5UP3r 5Ma5H Br0s BrAwL R35URR3cti0N LiMIt3D 3DIti0n, it gIv3s M3 A ErR0r m3sSag3, But ALL 3Ls3 w0rx phiN3!
you should be jealous of my uBeR awesomenss 1337 skillz!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 14, 2008)

*7h15 15 TEH 8357 1NV3N710N 3V3H!!!!!!!*


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Sep 14, 2008)

my r4 can now control and new clear missiles from wifi!


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 14, 2008)

I ADDED SUPPORT FOR ACCESSING THE US GOVERMENTS COMPUTER SYSTEMZ.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

What about support to fly?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 14, 2008)

wasnt that in teh beat? (9999.0.1b)


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 14, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> What about support to fly?


I CAN'T ADD THAT YET, THE DS HIDDEN ROCKET BOOSTERS ONLY WORK WITH A SLOT2


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 14, 2008)

512TB ram slot coming out next week though


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Sep 14, 2008)

what the hell the new flashcart cyclotransform makes the ds trnsform into any uber game consoles in portabole edition


----------



## Law (Sep 14, 2008)

Kanchome said:
			
		

> what the hell the new flashcart cyclotransform makes the ds trnsform into any uber game consoles in portabole edition



But can it travel in time?


----------



## AndreXL (Sep 14, 2008)

but can it have cake and eat it too?


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

hey ferrariman
will u add real-time cooking support for cooking mania 8 in up coming firmware update?
plzz i need it
im hungry


----------



## Rod (Sep 14, 2008)

Downloading. I feel reborn already!


Edit: WHAT THE HELL IT REALLY WAS A FIRMWARE SRSLY WTF
Won't test it, though >:


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 14, 2008)

were not lying, it does emulate everything at once... including ur mom!


----------



## xJonny (Sep 14, 2008)

With a higher pain tolerance!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 27, 2008)

wow i can print pictures out through the micro sd card slot!!! thanks


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 27, 2008)

intergrated buttsecks in next update


----------

